# Oh!!! what to do on rainy days?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Set up one of the 9000G Mecs fill the bottles with powder and shot. Set a bucket full of cleaned hulls beside the loader on the left side. Fill the tray with primers and set a box full of wads on the right hand side. 

I chose 20ga today since that is what we use most often and i have close to a 1000 hulls in different stages of clean. I store them in 5 gallon buckets with a cover. Chuck doesn't reload so I get all his once fired hulls which I don't tumble as they are pretty clean. I have two five gallon pails full of them.

I run the press as a grabber because the timing is off and I have not been able to resolve the issue. I need to one of these rainy days pack it up and send it to Mec to be reconditioned andy way, the sizeing fingers probably should be replaced. 

My son was shooting a 20 in the 1990's when I bought the 9000G as was I about one round a week.
I have loaded a lot of rounds with it.

Ran out of wads so remove the 20 ga press and set the 12 ga 9000G in place. Repete setting a bucket of tumbled hulls on the left side, fill the primer tray and set a box of wads on the right. 
the timeing is set just right on this press and I crank out 100 in a very short time. Refill the primer tray and wad box and start in again. this time I need to go slower. Not sure where I got these red Federal hulls but some are split at the mouth. 

I know they are not mine as I don't by federal shot shells. I buy nothing but Remington STS or Nitro ammo for clays. I buy Remington gun club ammo for hunting although I don't use the 12 to hunt with much an y longer.

Doesn't take but a hour and a half maybe and I have went thru 600 primers for the 12 ga.
Believe I am going to start useing one of the 12 for clays for a while.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I saw the title I figured you were reloading.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do my metalics mostly in the winter on a cold blustery day. That is due to me washing the cases then hanging them in those mesh onion bags to dry in the wood burning furnace.

Also the humidity is way lower then for ammo I may not shoot for a couple years.
I did put about 200 rounds of 22 hornet, 220 swift and 243 cases in the tumbler yesterday for a couple hours.

I find it amazeing that back in the 70's they started color codeing ammo by gauge to some extent. I have two main brands of hulls I reload for the 20ga. Remington gun clubs Premier SST's and Federal's the remingtons are yellow and the Federals are more of a gold.

16Ga. are purple and pretty close between brands I suppose. Just don't see them much on a clays course. I suppose that is due to the high cost, ease of finding and guys just plain reload them for those reasons. 
All my hulls are from the 1960's and 70"s I have saved.

Now my 12 ga hulls are all over the place color wise. I have Remington Gun Clubs from the 1990's that are black, Not sure when they switched the color over to the green in stores today, I have Federal's from the 1990's that are a burdandy color and the ones I've been seening recently are white. Winchesters game loads or the cheapy ones are red but the new AA hulls are a dark gray color. 

I tried for along time to keep the brands and colors seprate but as hulls crack and split becoming scrap I have gave up on trying to do that.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I normally set aside some tasks for bad weather.

This weekend thus far has sucked, thunderstorms, ponds over the spillway. So I broke down my REM700 XCR bolt and set headspace for a new Redding bushing die. I then sized 200 pieces of "match prepped" .223 brass. 

Today I'll finish them off, clean a rifle and maybe load 100. This spring we've had so much rain I'm almost out of stuff to do. 

I've do all my volume brass prep (.223 for 3 gun) in the winter, post hunting season, so that's done. I run a Dillon 650 for the volume metallic stuff and a Ponsness Warren 900 Elite for shotgun, so the actual reloading part doesn't take the long.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Chuck R. said:


> I normally set aside some tasks for bad weather.
> 
> This weekend thus far has sucked, thunderstorms, ponds over the spillway. So I broke down my REM700 XCR bolt and set headspace for a new Redding bushing die. I then sized 200 pieces of "match prepped" .223 brass.
> 
> ...


If ya run out of something to do I'll send some of my stuff your way!

111 heat index...spent some time oiling up my handguns and sorting through shell buckets from the last dove shoot.

A/C feels GOOD!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow 3 days in a row no rain. But that is supposed to end this morning the weather guessers said last night. No sooner type it and I hear the rain drumming on the roof, Another rainy Monday to load more 20 ga hulls I suppose.

You can keep that 111 heat we don't have ac. if it gets to hot out under the shady trees I move inside and set in front of the fan in a thong.


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been taking my daughter to a class about 45 minutes away , then I have 3.5 hours to burn

first night I sorted a bucket of 223 cases by head stamp 

second night the weather was great brought my bike and road around for a few hours.

next class I have 3 yards of pillow ticking to cut into patches 

I never have a shortage f things to do but , portability is an issue with so much.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Well yesterday rained pretty much all day. Cut my mowing food plot prep work short.

Luckily I had a couple reloading projects standing by:

Prepped 100 new Starline .260 Rem brass; annealed, resized, cleaned up flash holes, and trimmed. Pretty consistent stuff. 100 rds with a low of 168.4 grns and high of 170.7 grns. Primer pockets were all correct (uniforming removed almost nothing on the few that were out, most untouched) and flash holes centered. I sampled case neck thickness and didn't see any more than .0015 out, majority were .001.

Also annealed 50 Nosler .260 and 50 WIN 6mm SLR.

So now I'm sitting on 150rds of .260 brass ready to load. Plan is to wait till the weather cools a bit and work up a load for my little MOD 7 based on a 130grn Nosler Accubond. I've got the 120 Nosler BTs shooting sub MOA at 2900 FPS, but want to try something a little heavier for Mulies.


----------

